
How to work with progress bars, part 1 - Jebdm
http://andrewtrumper.blogspot.com/2009/03/have-you-ever-seen-progress-bar-that.html
======
Jebdm
Part 2: [http://andrewtrumper.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-work-
with-p...](http://andrewtrumper.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-work-with-
progress-bars-part-2.html)

